# Lost phone number



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

Just flashed official cm 10.1 nightly build 1/8. I was stuck in roaming. Luckily I made a backup of my imei and everything so I flashed that. I now have service but in settings it says my phone number is unknown.. Any ideas why? When I flashed my backup?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Go into settings - wireless & networks - more- mobile networks - and change Ur CDMA Subscription RUIM/sim ...then reboot

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

It came back on its own. But I did check that setting and it was already at RUIM/SIM. thanks though.



IrishCream said:


> Go into settings - wireless & networks - more- mobile networks - and change Ur CDMA Subscription RUIM/sim ...then reboot
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

